# Flintlock Squirrel Rifle



## pacecars (Aug 15, 2022)

I don’t know why as I have never owned or shot a flintlock but for some reason I want one for a squirrel gun. I was thinking .32 or .36 caliber but I could go .40 and it would be legal for deer in Florida. I will be carrying a .50 caliber Ruger Old Army with me so it should take care of deer so maybe the smaller calibers would be better. I don’t need a handmade $2000 plus gun but I don’t want some mass produced ugly gun either. What are some good ones to look for? I wouldn’t mind building one myself but it has been over 30 years since I built a Lyman Great Plains rifle


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2022)

Traditions makes a cap buster in 32, call it a Crockett rifle. They been kinda hard to find.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 15, 2022)

Really want to try a flintlock in a full stock style


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 15, 2022)

The Pedersoli rifles are pretty good looking and usually shoot well.  Dixie gunworks has several in .32.  They will run in the $1000.00 range, while a kit is around $ 700.00.  There is really not much available in lower cost flintlocks, although sometimes you can get lucky searching online auctions.  The muzzloading forum has a good classified adds section that you can often fine used ones for sale.

I think you might be happier with a .36 or .40 for a first time flintlock.  Small caliber muzzleloaders can be a little finicky to find a good load for.
Most of my squirrel hunting is done with a .50 caliber southern mountain rifle, although I also use  my .54 on occasion.  A small caliber rifle can be fun, but I do not have one taday so I use what I have.
Good luck.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 15, 2022)

SASS249 said:


> The Pedersoli rifles are pretty good looking and usually shoot well.  Dixie gunworks has several in .32.  They will run in the $1000.00 range, while a kit is around $ 700.00.  There is really not much available in lower cost flintlocks, although sometimes you can get lucky searching online auctions.  The muzzloading forum has a good classified adds section that you can often fine used ones for sale.
> 
> I think you might be happier with a .36 or .40 for a first time flintlock.  Small caliber muzzleloaders can be a little finicky to find a good load for.
> Most of my squirrel hunting is done with a .50 caliber southern mountain rifle, although I also use  my .54 on occasion.  A small caliber rifle can be fun, but I do not have one taday so I use what I have.
> Good luck.


I’ve got a Kibler .45 SMR in the white ordered since April. Should be browning and staining September of October. This thing will be in the 6 1/2 lb range. Getting antsy


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 15, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I’ve got a Kibler .45 SMR in the white ordered since April. Should be browning and staining September of October. This thing will be in the 6 1/2 lb range. Getting antsy


I love SMRs.  The Kibler kits are outstanding.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 15, 2022)

SASS249 said:


> I love SMRs.  The Kibler kits are outstanding.


I’ve got high expectations, close friend has a .32, we’ll be tree rat chasing this season. The .45 will be a double threat, squirrels and deer. I’ve hunted squirrels with a .54, you need to make head shots.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 15, 2022)

I built a flintlock for turkey hunting 15 to 20 years ago. I use it for squirrels, turkeys and lots of practice.
As SASS249 said those smaller calibers can be fussy to find a good load for. Also on a cold morning those small projectiles can be hard to handle. I went with a .40 because we have a lot of hogs to deal with. And because I always wanted one. I take only head shots or rib shots.
I have no regrets, I love the little .40, mine is a tack driver and comfortable to shoot.
I think the Kibler kits are best for a first time shooter. They can be finished out in just a few weeks where mine took months.
Sitting fox muzzleloaders has a poorboy squirrel rifle either in kit or finished for a good price. I don't know much about Sitting fox but that rifle interests me.
http://www.sittingfoxmuzzleloaders.com/k-46/


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 15, 2022)

Squirrel hunting with a flintlock is a blast. My first was a .32 CVA squirrel rifle. Then I built a .32 long rifle from parts bought from Dixie Gun Works. I think my next build will be a .36 from Pecatonica River parts. I have a Kibler .54 cal. They are great kits especially for newer gun builders. Unfortunately  I had an eye injury that prevents me from seeing the front sights on a 44-46 inch barrel.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 16, 2022)

I have been looking at the Kibbler kits and I am impressed.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a Kibler SMR in 32 caliber. It’s my squirrel gun and plinking gun. I have a 54 Woodsrunner on order. 
I would like to build a 40 caliber flintlock. Be good for squirrels and turkeys. 
If using a gun I shoot hogs in the head.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2022)

I didn’t realize that the regulations in Florida have changed. Now you can use anything from .30 caliber or more for deer


----------



## trad bow (Aug 21, 2022)

In the Georgia regulations I notice the .30 caliber or  above for turkey and big game


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 21, 2022)

pacecars said:


> I didn’t realize that the regulations in Florida have changed. Now you can use anything from .30 caliber or more for deer


I didn’t know about this change. I totally disagree with it. Yes, you can kill a deer with a lighter’d knot if you’re close enough and hit him in the right place but a .30 round ball doesn’t have what it takes to kill deer cleanly and quickly IMO.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2022)

Yes it does seem a little idiotic. It has to be made up from someone who doesn’t know muzzle loaders


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2022)

Well I was bidding on this one but it went for a little more than I was willing to pay: https://www.gunbroker.com/item/942190797


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 22, 2022)

SASS249 said:


> The Pedersoli rifles are pretty good looking and usually shoot well.  Dixie gunworks has several in .32.  They will run in the $1000.00 range, while a kit is around $ 700.00.  There is really not much available in lower cost flintlocks, although sometimes you can get lucky searching online auctions.  The muzzloading forum has a good classified adds section that you can often fine used ones for sale.
> 
> I think you might be happier with a .36 or .40 for a first time flintlock.  Small caliber muzzleloaders can be a little finicky to find a good load for.
> Most of my squirrel hunting is done with a .50 caliber southern mountain rifle, although I also use  my .54 on occasion.  A small caliber rifle can be fun, but I do not have one taday so I use what I have.
> Good luck.


Totally agree - it's not the caliber but the consistency in point of impact that's important. I quit using my Bedford in .32 cal because she's so fickle. My .45 MoniLynn is my go to workhorse for meat gathering.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 23, 2022)

My deer rifles have all been .54 caliber and I'm well satisfied with it. In my opinion as far as round balls go the bigger the better.
However I hear of other states where a .40 is legal and they swear it's a deer killer. And my personal thoughts after taking several gobblers with a 40 is it just might be enough with proper shot placement.
So I just might take my 40 flinter a few times and try to take a doe (or buck) with it.
But 30 caliber??? I think a lot of deer are going to die and feed the coyotes.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 24, 2022)

I prefer a 54 for big game. I have a 32 for squirrels. I’m planning on adding a Fowler one day soon for turkey and bird hunting.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 24, 2022)

I made a .54 patched for cross stix competition way back in 75. She was a sweet and accurate shooter, but quite heavy for toting in the woods. I loaned to a good friend in Upstate Idaho to hunt elk and moose. Nothing that big down here in GA. He took many and always seemed to need it more than me so he kept it. He passed 20 years ago and the .54 kinda "disappeared". Yeah she could take anything with hair quite easily, just don't need one that beasty in GA. MoniLynn has taken more than a few hogs over 200#s with ease just with my dependable deer load. She carries light and fast. It's placement over diameter for me. But then.....I like to hear them breathing before I set her trigger. That's just the way I hunt.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 11, 2022)

I had said I wasn’t going to get one since I bought another Shiloh Sharps but I don’t think I can hold out. I really like the Kibbler SMR in .40 but I am waiting on a quote from Sitting Fox Rifles to compare


----------



## pacecars (Sep 22, 2022)

I am trying to convince someone that is selling a .36 caliber Kibler Southern Mountain Rifle to ship it. He had originally said he didn’t want to ship it so we shall see


----------



## pacecars (Sep 26, 2022)

He decided to ship!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 26, 2022)

I haven't fooled with a flintlock before. Is the flint encased in the leather for a better grip and absorb some of the shock when it hits the frizzen ?   I was watching a guy the other day on the tube, his rifle wouldn't fire. His flint looked awful dull and I noticed his was not wrapped with a piece of leather. I would imagine that would knock the edge off wouldn't it ?

That's a nice looking rifle you have there, Hope you get a brace of squirrels with it.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes, the flint is wrapped in a leather to both cushion the strike and give a better grip on the flint. A rifle will fire without a leather holding the flint but not with a dull edge on the flint.

Nice rifle there Pacecars. Too bad Jim won't make LH'd rifles or I might just get one for myself.


----------

